

Yes, We’ve Seen the Dalton Caldwell Video. What About It? - earbitscom
http://blog.earbits.com/online_radio/yes-weve-seen-the-dalton-caldwell-video-what-about-it/

======
tptacek
Gem (edited);

 _“Artists, especially small ones, don’t have any money.”_

[M]ost musicians I know spend $60-300 a month on weed. That’s more than most
Americans spend on gas!

A fine read, but a bit defensive, and insider-y. Who is this written for? I
saw that video he's writing about, and... now that he mentions it, yeah! How
_do_ they get over those hurdles? Which is my point: who is the likely reader
that benefits from being reminded of that talk?

I'm glad for the peek inside their heads, though.

